# Coxy's kitchen - Peri Peri Chicken



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good evening,

For all the chicken lovers I have been in the kitchen today knocking up some Peri Peri chicken for tomorrows lunch so thought id take pics and post for others to see.

This is one of my favourites as i get bored of eating just chicken and salad all the time so i like to get in the kitchen every few days and make something nice.

Simples ! - Get two chicken breasts and cut them in to strips.... Place in some foil.....pour water in your baking tray and put the chicken and foil in your tray.... cover with 1/4 bottle of nandos peri peri sauce and put in the oven on 150 for 45 minutes. After 45 minutes are up turn the chicken over and pour 1/4 bottle of nandos peri peri sauce and place i oven for another 45 minutes.

Once done - hey presto.... you have some gorgeous peri peri chicken strips, perfect with rice !


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Those look the dogs bollocks.

Have got a bottle of this and wasn't impressed - but I wasn't cooking it the way you have, or with as much marinade - will give this a blast, cheers mate - reps when it lets me.


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheers mate - takes a while to cook but defo worth it


----------

